# Is this how it starts? (Sutton Bridge, Lincs.)



## fofeg101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Last week we made a first night stop over at the car park (Layby?) in the POI's at Sutton Bridge, Lincs. 52.798441,0.536962

BTW, The co-ords in the POI where slightly adrift.

We arrived late and when I got up at around 06.30, went around the site collecting litter left by others and put it in the bin there. I stood outside the van drinking tea. A "gentleman" pulled up next to us and got out of his car with a large German Shepard dog, he ignored my "good morning" greeting and just glared at me and the van. Not long afterwards he returned and sat in his car talking on his mobile phone and looking towards the van, I got the feeling we were the topic of conversation. Around 20 minutes later another guy pulled up in a red car, took several photos which would have our van in them then drove off....coincidence perhaps?


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Aug 4, 2011)

so ? you'd travelled over night and stopped in a layby early for a cuppa thats what laybys are for as long as you only had 4 tyres on the tarmac ferkem all.
in late out early park up for day job sorted worked for us for a lot of years

p.s. just because you are paranoid doesn't mean they weren't talking about you lol


----------



## fofeg101 (Aug 4, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> so ? you'd travelled over night and stopped in a layby early for a cuppa thats what laybys are for as long as you only had 4 tyres on the tarmac ferkem all.
> in late out early park up for day job sorted worked for us for a lot of years
> 
> p.s. just because you are paranoid doesn't mean they weren't talking about you lol


There's no notices restricting parking or overnighting there.....yet. I'd stay there again, it's a nice spot, quietish, with the ships on the other side of the river, and apart from the dog bloke and the photographer we never saw another living soul. BTW, I didn't see that bloke deposit anything in the Doggy-Bin that's there.


----------



## John H (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds like straightforward intimidation to me. IF they had any official standing and IF there were any parking regulations, they would have spoken to you. Personally, I would have got out my camera and taken a photograph of them - just in case the intimidation was taken to a higher level in the middle of the night!


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 4, 2011)

I used to live in Sutton Bridge, and I added the two spots to the POI database.

It's a slightly strange community, so I'm not entirely surprised by what you report.

But I doubt you'd come to harm parking there.

As has been suggested, I think they were trying it on.


----------



## donkey too (Aug 4, 2011)

There's been a bit of trouble lately at Sutton Bridge with Doggers, so perhaps that has something to do with it. 
I always carry a cam in my cab in case of trouble, (only used it once) but I would have took pics of them both to let them know they don't intimidate me.


----------



## VeeDub (Aug 4, 2011)

Perhaps they were a 'couple' .... simply looking for something that appealed to them... and Driver 'A' phoned driver 'B' to come and have a look at the possibilities of....?  

Failing that explanation - I sincerely hope that you had the curtains drawn ...


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 4, 2011)

donkey too said:


> There's been a bit of trouble lately at Sutton Bridge with Doggers, so perhaps that has something to do with it.
> I always carry a cam in my cab in case of trouble, (only used it once) but I would have took pics of them both to let them know they don't intimidate me.


 
 yep there the bug bear now doggers , so let me tell you this .if the police wont do anything about them then they can hardly shift us on can they  dogging is totaly agaist the law  sleeping in your car or van is not


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 5, 2011)

Doggers and others using toilets for activities that they were not built for, has resulted in authorities closing and demolish toilets.  We now have a situation where the countryside near parking places, and former picnic areas, are turning into no go areas due to human waste pollution.

Rather than taking action against offenders local authorities take the option of denying facilities to everyone by closing picnic areas and demolishing toilet facilities.

I am aware of one picnic area with a woodland walk with information boards that has been turned into a masturbation trail by undesirables posting pornographic pictures over the notices  ( evidence of used johnnies left) .  The former toilet block has been vandalised and graffiti of a sexual nature plastered all over it.  The authorities were in the process of demolishing it.  The area was closed by a barrier to prevent doggers access by car.

Another remote parking area near a reservoir has had the toilet facilities replaces by one small portaloo cabin.  In others the toilets have been removed and no other facilities provided.


----------



## fofeg101 (Aug 5, 2011)

donkey too said:


> There's been a bit of trouble lately at Sutton Bridge with Doggers, so perhaps that has something to do with it.
> I always carry a cam in my cab in case of trouble, (only used it once) but I would have took pics of them both to let them know they don't intimidate me.


The first bloke was a dog walker, is "Dogger" a colloquialism in East Anglia?


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 5, 2011)

yes its about time that the couincil or the police got off there fat rsus  and earned there money they are payed ,and got rid of these blights on society  that destroy decent family activity. that includes druggies doggers and also  the lady boys that seem to frequent these places nowadays  if they want to live that way then do it in private  either the law do it or do we  take matters into our own hands , if you forgive the pun .


----------



## donkey too (Aug 5, 2011)

fofeg101 said:


> The first bloke was a dog walker, is "Dogger" a colloquialism in East Anglia?


 
dogging is a colloquialism in UK for an activity where singles and couples meeet up in public places for public sex while being watched by other doggers. I believe the term originated when a lot of dirty old men strartd to urn up with their dogs in theior cars thus giving them 1. an excuse to get out of the house without the mrs. and 2. an excuse to give to police as to why they were in that ploace at that time. "I am walking my dog"
There was a couple pulled up beside my van a few weeks ago on Felixstowe docks area. and as my van has black windows they didn't know i WAS IN IT.  I think she must have been every bit of 13 and him not much older than 17 and what they got up to was no ones business. I didn't know some of them things when I was that age. LOL. Of coarse I didn't look out any more than was neccessary to determine whether it was raining or not:have fun:


----------



## Ian03/54 (Aug 5, 2011)

fofeg101 said:


> Last week we made a first night stop over at the car park (Layby?) in the POI's at Sutton Bridge, Lincs. 52.798441,0.536962



Whenever through this way we always drive the few miles and detour to park at the Gedney Drove End (on the POI list) OK it is some miles off the main road but its oh so quiet there and never anything but good vibes from locals, dog walkers etc. 

Happy travels.


----------



## fofeg101 (Aug 6, 2011)

Perhaps a data base on "Dodgy" over night places would be useful? I checked the POI's near my home location on my Sat Nav and find several Car Parks which, although great places to pull up for ramblers during daylight hours, do have a rather insalubrious reputation after dark. I'm referring to Car Parks located at Highgate Common, Nr. Enville, West Midlands. However, I'd guess any of the secluded places we are likely to overnight in are also locations used for other less wholesome pursuits, but "forewarned is forearmed".


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 6, 2011)

fofeg101 said:


> Perhaps a data base on "Dodgy" over night places would be useful? I checked the POI's near my home location on my Sat Nav and find several Car Parks which, although great places to pull up for ramblers during daylight hours, do have a rather insalubrious reputation after dark. I'm referring to Car Parks located at Highgate Common, Nr. Enville, West Midlands. However, I'd guess any of the secluded places we are likely to overnight in are also locations used for other less wholesome pursuits, but "forewarned is forearmed".


 
I would not be keen to include places in any database that are inappropriate for any reason.

It runs the risk of being used for the wrong purposes, thereby exacerbating the problem.

Why should such places be allowed to be used for illegal practices? The result is that law abiding people are put at risk through no fault of their own.

Unsafe or illegal parking places have no place in the POI database in my view. In your opinion, should I now remove these places at Highgate Common?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 6, 2011)

nowhare is safe from these blights on society ,they are every whare  .the doggers and druggies and  lady boys have to call them that as if you use any other name they have a hissy fit and  hit you with there handbags . they are down at a local beuty spot near us ,and to tell you the truth its getting a bit iffy to walk the dog down there now as normal people are getting pestered by groups of these people  its about time we stopped messing about and drove these people out ourselves if the lazy good for nothing police wont


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 6, 2011)

mandrake said:


> nowhare is safe from these blights on society ,they are every whare  .the doggers and druggies and  lady boys have to call them that as if you use any other name they have a hissy fit and  hit you with there handbags . they are down at a local beuty spot near us ,and to tell you the truth its getting a bit iffy to walk the dog down there now as normal people are getting pestered by groups of these people  its about time we stopped messing about and drove these people out ourselves if the lazy good for nothing police wont


 
The problem with taking the law into your own hands is getting the wrong people.  We know of one site where it is now a no go area for anyone after 6pm as local vigilanties have threatened to beat up anyone found there.  They are after the doggers and perverts, but how do they know who they are?

The Police have been involved.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Aug 6, 2011)

John Thompson said:


> The problem with taking the law into your own hands is getting the wrong people.  We know of one site where it is now a no go area for anyone after 6pm as local vigilanties have threatened to beat up anyone found there.  They are after the doggers and perverts, but how do they know who they are?
> 
> The Police have been involved.


 
a dead give away is their trousers down round their ankles:scared: :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 6, 2011)

John Thompson said:


> The problem with taking the law into your own hands is getting the wrong people.  We know of one site where it is now a no go area for anyone after 6pm as local vigilanties have threatened to beat up anyone found there.  They are after the doggers and perverts, but how do they know who they are?
> 
> The Police have been involved.


 
i would have thourght that if its a no go area for decent people  after a certain time  then the only ones down there deserve  shall i say a helping hand to remove them selves . some times the only way to get the police to do something is to say if you dont start enforcing the rule of law then the common people will start doing it for you  then they basicaly have to do something or they know they will have a riot on there hands .


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 6, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> a dead give away is their trousers down round their ankles:scared: :lol-053:


  one way to move them on is ,a few of those sandwich bags half full of dulux white gloss  ,  any doggers in cars get them repainted ,  they wont be back . or photograph there car numbers print a few nice size copies  and then put them up on lamp posts in the area stating that they are doggers and  pervs  shame the sods into stopping


----------



## vwalan (Aug 6, 2011)

hi . carpark sex isnt new though . about 25 yrs ago we saw it in spain and portugal. my kids used to guess who was going in who,s car. they used to put newspaper up on the windows first.  we just assumed maybe they were married and playing on the side . but in some places it was a regular thing. must have been nieve back then. we laugh in spain they park right next to you and do it with the lights on . for years we just used to say shall we ask them if they want a can of beer . thought they had parked next to us as we were in big trucks . gave them abit of cover. never really thought we werer suposed to watch. 
its a strange world we live in. never mind beats the crap on the telly. ha ha . 
cheers alan.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 6, 2011)

i agree there has always been the lovers lane hasent there and weve all driven down there  havent we  on a night out with the girlfriend or two .bit nowadays they seem to  revel in having crowds round watching .and in the day time too .  as i say the old lovers lane was one thing it was discreet  but now they want to make it a public spectacle ,i remember parked up at ogmore by sea one evening in the big car park  and a car pulled up right at the side of our van  there were two guys and a girl in ,they proceded to all strip and  go all jiggy jiggy   we ended up moving .now if they wanted to do what they did then ok whatever floats your boat is ok by me  there are places that they could have gone well out of the way if they had wanted to. but no they had to cause us to move  now thats not on in my book and i think most other people . now my way of looking at it is do what you want i dont give a hoot . but keep it away from the general public.


----------



## fofeg101 (Aug 6, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> I would not be keen to include places in any database that are inappropriate for any reason.
> 
> It runs the risk of being used for the wrong purposes, thereby exacerbating the problem.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris, I'm quoting from rumour not from experience, no, I think the locations should remain in the POIs, as I said "Forewarned is Forearmed".


----------



## fofeg101 (Aug 6, 2011)

After reading this thread, and as I'm considering building a "Stealth Camper", I'm considering using one of these as a base vehicle - FV 432 MK 2 - MOD Sales, Military Vehicles & Ex MOD Land Rovers for Sale


----------



## vwalan (Aug 6, 2011)

well it isnt very stealth like is it. you could camoflage paint it though might help. it could blend in with the otherrs then. mind there isnt alot of room in there . we had an abbott self propleled gun (tank )here at one time . not alot of room at all. mind alot of metal for a pitance. cost alot more to make. ours they had disarmed it but wa\s good for driving up the a30 on a saturday morning here in cornwall. mind we normally took the traction engine out just to cause road confusion in the summer. better to have one with a working gun could get rid of a few pain in the ////// there is a splinter group from scandinavia here in uk. how wild are you . ha ha . 
cheers alan.


----------



## linscyclist (Sep 23, 2011)

*bad experience at sutton bridge*

We recently parked up in the layby by the River Ouse near Sutton Bridge, next to the old Lighthouse once inhabited by wildlife artist Peter Scott.  We are keen wildlife watchers so it was a nice spot.  We had our evening meal and everything was peaceful until around 11 pm when a red car drew up.  My husband peered out of the curtains to see who it was.  It was a young bloke wearing a hooded top.  He got out of his car and walked round the back of our van and was generally prowling around.  We didn't like it and so decided to go.  As we drew off he got back into his car and started to follow us slowly all the way down the causeway.  We stopped to let him pass and then he stopped again up ahead and so we got past him and continued on to Sutton Bridge.  We crossed the ouse Bridge and so did he and so we went back over and so did he! He was definitely trying to intimidate us.  Finally he pulled over behind some lorries and we carried on and parked up in a nearby village.  The next day we told some local about it and tyey told us there were some dodgy people in Sutton Bridge and that they weren't surprised!!    I wouldn't recommend this spot.


----------



## cooljules (Sep 23, 2011)

i see this guy hang around when i walk my dogs........................................wittmann starts to get very nervous and scared :-(


----------



## dots46 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Sutton Bridge*



fofeg101 said:


> Last week we made a first night stop over at the car park (Layby?) in the POI's at Sutton Bridge, Lincs. 52.798441,0.536962
> 
> BTW, The co-ords in the POI where slightly adrift.
> 
> We arrived late and when I got up at around 06.30, went around the site collecting litter left by others and put it in the bin there. I stood outside the van drinking tea. A "gentleman" pulled up next to us and got out of his car with a large German Shepard dog, he ignored my "good morning" greeting and just glared at me and the van. Not long afterwards he returned and sat in his car talking on his mobile phone and looking towards the van, I got the feeling we were the topic of conversation. Around 20 minutes later another guy pulled up in a red car, took several photos which would have our van in them then drove off....coincidence perhaps?



Sorry to revive a thread from the dead, looking at going to this area next weekend.  Is it any better/worse than before please?
Thanks


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 8, 2016)

fofeg101 said:


> Last week we made a first night stop over at the car park (Layby?) in the POI's at Sutton Bridge, Lincs. 52.798441,0.536962
> 
> BTW, The co-ords in the POI where slightly adrift.
> 
> We arrived late and when I got up at around 06.30, went around the site collecting litter left by others and put it in the bin there. I stood outside the van drinking tea. A "gentleman" pulled up next to us and got out of his car with a large German Shepard dog, he ignored my "good morning" greeting and just glared at me and the van. Not long afterwards he returned and sat in his car talking on his mobile phone and looking towards the van, I got the feeling we were the topic of conversation. Around 20 minutes later another guy pulled up in a red car, took several photos which would have our van in them then drove off....coincidence perhaps?



Picture of your van will be on ebay selling for a low price.


----------

